# Thoughts for starting an Undead army?



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Im thinking of starting a undead army.

Im a slow painter so the thought is that the skellies would give me a quick option on the troop front that i can always go back and repaint later should i want.

I also have not played WHF for years

So what would your suggestions be for a skeleton heavy list? What makes it tick? and how would i go about using such a list in game?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Cool,but you might want to wait for a sec or two. The Vampire Count army book is next on the list for re-release. The rules for basic units like skellies and zombies are changing so I don't know yet which would be better for what. I also don't know how the magic will be affected, and that greatly influences how basic troops are used in a VC army.

As for Khemri, well, you just don't play that army the same, skellies or no, unless you go the special character route and use Khalida (which gives all skellies a poison attack with their bows).

Either way, skellies are the quickest units to paint in the entire game.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah i was thinking of making vampire counts, decided against it as i'm not really into them lore wise, as well as the fact i ain't sure when the new book for them is coming out, i know theres new models already shown.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok on hold then. lol. thanks for the heads up on the Army Book release Hesp.

Anyone got any idea when this will be?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

March. The rumors are (and are pretty well confirmed, I think) that skeletons are going to be the main line units, while zombies are going to be the main unit that you can raise. Either way, you're going to want to have lots of skeletons, so you might as well go ahead and pick some up if you're going to start the army. That way, when the book comes out, you've got some models ready to go. 

The current Vampire Counts army list relies heavily on necromancers raising skeletons, I think. The new book is doing away with necromancers, and you'll be leaning much more heavily on vampire thralls and counts to do your casting. You'll want to consider Grave Guard and Black Knights, as well-- they're skeletons, ultimately, but... elite versions, for lack of a better descriptor. And if nothing else, the new plastics are pretty badass. 

As for being a slow painter, fear not! The mighty dip method has painted an entire horde of skeletons in a day! Wood stain, paint thinner, and a drybrush for white after the dip, and you can crank 'em out dozens in a go. I was commissioned to paint a 3,000 point skeleton- heavy vampire counts army once, and I did it in a weekend using the dip method. Most of the painting time was spent painting the weapons and bits of armor and doing the bases. It takes all of about two seconds to dip a model, and then you just have to wait for it to dry.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Apparently they are removing blood lines, making strigois' rares and are having tons new models including skeletons. Heard this from someone whoses seen the book at GW


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

8 new plastic kits in march, new lovely book, in march. march. wait til march.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Strigois aren't rares per se, but there's a new sort of big monster that looks a lot like a Strigoi vampire that is a rare choice. it's sort of the usual catch-all 3-wound T5 monster that every army seems to have a version of. Bloodlines ARE gone though, and the emphasis is on making your own vampire.


----------



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

nice, tactics wise at the moment it would really depend on what army youre versing. if you are mainly going to fight dwarves and other high leadership armies vampire counts are going to have far more trouble than against skaven or other horde armies.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Key is lots of big units. If you win the combat, and outnumber them they'll break automatically coz you cause fear. This is the undead staple and has been for ages. Have to admit i havent read the new rules very thoroughly, but if theyve removed this then id be very surprised. If i was an undead player id cry if they have...


----------



## jack_fraser (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes apparently you are going to be able to make your own blood line with either heavy magic heavy combat or inbetween
They are going to be very cool


----------

